# Need help plow isn't working



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

I have an 01 dodge ram 2500 with a fisher mm 7.5 plow my problem is my plow doesn't work at all I have power to the relay but nothing out even with a brand new one none of my solonoids snap or click ...Nothing! there's no power to my controller harness either I'm at a loss please any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Fuse?
And not to be a smart dog.
You did turn it on?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Check the power to your controller. should be coming from the trucks inside fuse box, make sure that is good and the fuse isn't blown


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

I've checked all fuses there good and yes the controller was on


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

clean and grease the plugs! check all grounds.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scolburn said:


> I have an 01 dodge ram 2500 with a fisher mm 7.5 plow my problem is my plow doesn't work at all I have power to the relay but nothing out even with a brand new one none of my solonoids snap or click ...Nothing! there's no power to my controller harness either I'm at a loss please any help would be greatly appreciated


Check pins at controller plug.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just clean the connections,
Die-electric grease does protect but it also inhibits the flow of electricity.

Controler has poswer?
Ignition on?

Now to the solenoid .

Are all of the wires hooked up?
What happens when you jump the solenoid?
(Watch your toes and pinch points)


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Do you have a test light? With key on, controller disconnected do you have power at the pin at the plug? If you jump the relay [solenoid] does the motor run?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Scolburn said:


> there's no power to my controller harness either I'm at a loss please any help would be greatly appreciated


So if there's no power to the controller you need to start there. without power to it, nothing will work


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow Hugh response thank you I'll answer as best I can....I spent 2 hrs on Sat with my uncle trying to figure it out scubasteve728 yes we checked all the connections the grounds were all clean not corroded...kimber750 yup did that also no juice .....snofarmer controller switch is on key on truck running there's power at the relay on 1 side but not the other when I hit the controller it's not opening the relay to bring power across when we jumped the solenoid it would make the pump on the plow go up....randellave yup did that no power at the plug and yes if we jump it at the solenoid it will run ....could my black box be bad


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scolburn said:


> Wow Hugh response thank you I'll answer as best I can....I spent 2 hrs on Sat with my uncle trying to figure it out scubasteve728 yes we checked all the connections the grounds were all clean not corroded...kimber750 yup did that also no juice .....snofarmer controller switch is on key on truck running there's power at the relay on 1 side but not the other when I hit the controller it's not opening the relay to bring power across when we jumped the solenoid it would make the pump on the plow go up....randellave yup did that no power at the plug and yes if we jump it at the solenoid it will run ....could my black box be bad


Follow wires from control until you find a single red wire, then follow this. There may be a fuse inline or a fuse tap in the fuse box where it ties in. This is the wire that should be hot with ignition on.


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

I know this wire your talking about goes right to my fuse box on the drivers side easy location but I Nvr actually checked it for power out but the fuse it's plugged into does power that acc so I assumed it was good


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You need to do what we call pinpoint tests. You never assume anything.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scolburn said:


> I know this wire your talking about goes right to my fuse box on the drivers side easy location but I Nvr actually checked it for power out but the fuse it's plugged into does power that acc so I assumed it was good


That is the wire that basically turns everything on for the plow. No power there, no power anywhere.


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok looks like I know what I'm doing in the morning....thanks guys I will report back asap


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Sorry guys I've been busy with other things ....ya know adulting things I will keep you posted soon


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So in other words the wife had a to-do list.


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Haha that and kids but yes very true


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Well here's my update were supposed to get between 7-15" of snow this weekend and I haven't gotten any closer with the plow because finding time right now is next to impossible....does anyone have a dodge similar to mine or know some who does and can take a picture of how the main relay is wired I know it's the 2 power wires in I'm more worried about the smaller signal wires ....thanks guys


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

2 small pins one is ground and the other is from your controller...signal power


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not that long ago I posted the wiring diagram. Not on that same computer right now. Do a search. Did you ever check for power at the Controller plug with a test light?


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes we are right now no power at all


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you test wire from fuse box?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Where did you tap the power supply?


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok wire from fuse box has power to the black box but at the controller pin harness it's around 8-9 the light on the controller is lighting up but very very dim now were doing this with a multi meter not a test light


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Also we have no signal power to the relay to jump the solenoid


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Scolburn said:


> Ok wire from fuse box has power to the black box but at the controller pin harness it's around 8-9 the light on the controller is lighting up but very very dim now were doing this with a multi meter not a test light


Again what did you tap into? Some fuses are only carrying 5-6v for computer functions. This is not enough to power the plow system up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Scolburn said:


> Ok wire from fuse box has power to the black box but at the controller pin harness it's around 8-9 the light on the controller is lighting up but very very dim now were doing this with a multi meter not a test light


Just for grins try a different fuse....cig lighter and see if that works.
Is the truck battery fully charged?
How are the trucks battery cables?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Unhook the controller, go to the fuse tap, what is the voltage, and what is the fuse circuit for? If you want, I believe that you have two power supplies at the center console. One is hot key on only. The console pops right off. Tap into that with a known good in line fuse.


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Power wire has 14 all the way to the module...the light on the controller is lighting up but very very dim


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Double check the grounds


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

That the next step....thanks guys for all your info I will keep you all posted


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just had one on Sunday. The pins at the controller plug on the truck side were bent, not making good contact. You are dropping supply voltage, or loosing a ground. If you have a meter, use the OHM meter and check your grounds. For the supply voltage, use a headlamp and see if it lights. This will draw more amps than your test lamp.


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok I haven't forgotten about you guys I've been broke as **** lately so I haven't been able to buy new parts for the plow (new ground connections and solenoid ) but as soon as I have info I will post....thanks again guys you rock


----------



## Scolburn (Nov 8, 2016)

The plow is finally fixed what we kept chasing was what we thought was a ground issue ....it wasn't it was a 2nd power wire to the isolation module this one had a fuse in it and had power at the fuse what we didn't check was at the box so somewhere in 8 inches of wire it broke I took it to this old timer who has stacks of wiring diagrams broke out his test light and 15 mins later my plow was alive again ....You guys helped a lot and without that proper diagram we probably never would've found it he cheated a bit but got it quick only charged me $20 so I'm very happy you guys rock thank you for all your help guys


----------

